# Multiple controls



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the Bachmann EZ control system that can operate up to 10 trains. What can I do or how do I add more controls for more operators since it is hard for one person to operate 3 or more trains. please inform. Also inform on what brands and controls.

Brian


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

CurKid said:


> I have the Bachmann EZ control system that can operate up to 10 trains. What can I do or how do I add more controls for more operators since it is hard for one person to operate 3 or more trains. please inform. Also inform on what brands and controls.
> 
> Brian


What do you mean? You can't really add more controls other than using the functions which are sounds, lights, etc. If you have a smaller layout EZ Command is fine and you should not have problems. Do you have a bigger layout? If you do you should look for a better DCC system. Or you can get a friend to help you operate, I don't know what else to tell you.

Evan


----------



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

If i am running just 2 trains i would like to have control of train 1 and someone else of train 2 do i just add another control to the system?

Brian


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

you should be able to add another cab (handheld) if you want. dont know much on this system you should do some research before buying another cab. just going off what i know which is mrc prodigy advance or express


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Bachmann sells a seperate control that goes inline with the EZ Command. Looks the same, assumes the same programming so it operates the same, but it doesnt have its own power supply, so it needs the primary controller to work.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1457

They also have distro panels for the Walkaround Companion, similar to what Digitraz uses. I dont know, however, if this means you could get more Companions on the same system or not.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1459


----------

